#            1

## Marina-M84

. , , ,      1.
  :      ,                10%.          ( ),             . ..,    10 .,   10 .,      10 .,    9 .,  1 .   ,   .
   .
 ,       1?  ?        ?
.

----------


## ZloiBuhgalter

.




> 1 .


  .

----------


## Naumov

91.02  76
  76  91.01
 .
    .   ,          .

----------

> 91.02  76
>   76  91.01
>  .
>     .   ,          .


   ?

----------


## Naumov

,    .

----------


## Marina-M84

> ,    .


.       ?

----------


## Marina-M84

> .       ?


      91.02 62.01.
 ?

----------

